# Newly certified CPC-A looking for full time position



## JenniferFox9854@gmail.com (Jun 25, 2012)

I am a newly certified CPC-A and I will be graduating in July from Miller-Motte College in Greenville, NC with a diploma in Medical Billing and Coding. I also have a Bachelors of Business Administration from Middle Tennessee State University. I am looking for a challenging medical coding position and a company I can grow with. If there is anyone in the Eastern North Carolina area looking for a dedicated and self-motivated coder, I would appreciate the opportunity to apply for the position. I have included my resume. Thank you everyone, and have a wonderful day!

Jennifer Fox
 (615) 785-0936
JenniferFox9854@gmail.com

OBJECTIVE: 
To obtain a challenging position in Medical Billing and Coding in an environment that will utilize my administrative and communication skills. Strong ability to multitask and be a team player. Organized, disciplined, and detail-oriented.

EDUCATION:
Miller-Motte College, Greenville, NC			Jul 2012
Medical Billing and Coding, 4.0 GPA					

Middle Tennessee State University, Murfreesboro, TN		May 2009 
Bachelors of Business Administration, 3.72 GPA				

SKILLS:
•	In-depth knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, and electronic claim submissions
•	Extensive knowledge of ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS codes
•	Ability to understand and abstract information from patient charts with accuracy
•	Understanding of HIPAA regulations and guidelines
•	Use Microsoft Office programs to increase office efficiency
•	Keyboard speed - 45 wpm
•	Exposure to Medisoft Claims Management software
•	Outstanding oral and written communication skills

CERTIFICATIONS:
CPC-A, Certified Professional Coder

WORK EXPERIENCE:
Tipsy Teapot, Greenville, NC				Nov 2011-Present
Key Holder/Customer Service Associate
•	Execute the opening and closing of the restaurant in an efficient manner
•	Create quality product catered to the customer’s needs
•	Generate end-of-day settlement reports and close out register with accuracy
•	Process credit and debit card transactions 

Harris Teeter Deli/Bakery, Greenville, NC			Jul 2010-Nov 2011
Kroger Deli/Bakery, Mount Juliet & Murfreesboro, TN		Mar 2007- Jun 2010
Deli/Bakery Associate and Lead Cake Decorator
•	Increased sales in the department by using product advertising skills and working with the managers to produce a more effective and efficient deli/bakery department
•	Ensured customers receive superior care and service
•	Assisted the department manager with monthly inventory management and daily product orderings
•	Cultivated better communication and team building skills among co-workers
•	Instructed new employees as well as supervised present employees
•	Maintained the cleanliness, sanitization, and organization of the department


----------

